# Music Week at The Yarn Market Hotel



## yarnmarket

MUSIC TO THE YARN MARKET HOTEL'S EARS!

It has been an extremely busy week for The Yarn Market Hotel in Dunster, Exmoor. They have been tuning up their cellos and warming up their vocal chords in order to welcome their Music Week group. This annual week of music-making comprises of choral and orchestral coaching covering a large repertoire including works by Byrd, Horovitz, Pergolesi and a selection of part songs and madrigals. These are all expertly coached by Robyn Sevastos B. Mus ARCM and Mark Fitz-Gerald ARCM.

Taking place in the picturesque medieval village of Dunster, The Yarn Market Hotel provide first class accommodation and food with a licensed bar in perfect harmony. The daily schedule includes both orchestral and choral coaching, organised excursions or walks and evening concerts. No matter what your standard or ability, this is a holiday where you can enjoy a medley of activities, take part in group music sessions as well as having the chance to perform your favourite party pieces to a sympathetic audience.

We all relish the chance of learning something new and improving our skills, and perhaps even showing off our talents so this Music Week is the perfect opportunity!

So, for the chance to express your choral and orchestral abilities don't hesitate to contact The Yarn Market Hotel for more information about next years Music Week!

The Yarn Market Hotel
25-33 High Street
Dunster
Somerset
TA24 6SF

01643 821425 (T)
01643 821475 (F)

[email protected]
www.yarnmarkethotel.co.uk


----------

